# newer archer needing help!



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

im fairly new to the whole archery thing about 6 months. i shoot in my back yard pretty much every day, i dont know if every one does this to an extent or what, but when i draw back and out the pin on the target, from just 20 yards, i watch the pin move all over the place, i pretty much pull the trigger as the pin is moving over the target.i know this cant be a good thing. or people woulldnt be able to shoot groups consistently all the time, or pull off a 60x 

So help me figure out whats going on? is it my draw length? the lack of experience? HELP!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*ill be glad to help.*

send pic . of you shooting . to me3- 8 pic will be good enough.from feet to head. and close ups from waist upto end of bow and shots in video much better if possible.:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

Your bow may be too heavy for you. Build more muscles maybe?


----------

